
The Costly Failure to Update Sky-Is-Falling Predictions - RickJWagner
https://www.realclearpolitics.com/articles/2020/05/15/the_costly_failure_to_update_sky-is-falling_predictions_143215.html
======
h2odragon
Doom sells. Overpopulation was going to starve everybody before 1999. Climate
change (back when it was "The Greenhouse Effect") was going to make the mid-
latitudes of the planet uninhabitable even sooner. Before that, the Allmighty
has promised/threatened to "Call Us Home" innumerable times.

Of course we have an interesting factor with this one; where people who were
saying "it's not really going to be that bad" a couple months ago wont be able
to prove it. Having had their words censored and removed for not following the
Panic Party Line that was so swiftly decided on.

If it looks like we made a mistake; would it be less painful as a society to
admit that mistake, or will we decide that such evidence is still
"misinformation": not worthy of publication.

